# 1930s Colson Tandem Rear-Steer



## cbrunson (Jan 12, 2020)

We started work today on my wife's grandfather's tandem bicycle.  We feel the parts are all there though there are some condition issues.  There are a couple spots where the frame needs to be welded to repair cracks; the front seat post clamp and the rear frame.  We have run into our first potential issue, the front stem is broken.  This looks like a cast part so welding may be out of the question.  Any idea?

If any one sees anything of note let us know!!


----------



## eeapo (Jan 12, 2020)

If the stem is cast it can be welded, have a professional welder do for you. There is a certain process for welding cast iron.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 12, 2020)

Don't weld it. Those stems are common. Replace it with a good one.  You can put your picture of it in the wanted section.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 12, 2020)

Maybe someone could clarify... Which stem is correct for the bike? The front and rear stem are different. Should they be matching? Looks to me like the broken one likely came from an older bike.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 12, 2020)

Yours actually looks to be very early    found some similar bikes    i could be dead wrong on the stem.... Looks like they might not have always matched. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/colson-rear-steer-tandem.69085/.                    https://www.collectorsweekly.com/stories/23182-colson-flyer-tandem-rear-steer-bicycle https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/colson-tandem-rear-steer-bicycle-for-sale.103759/                                          look under the bottom bracket for a serial number. if these tandems follow the same serial number dating as other early Colson bikes the first number would be the year followed by a letter for the month it was manufactured (a being January through L being December.)     really cool project - good luck getting it put back together and riding again.  You might find original paint under all that red.  And well if you ask me every old bike deserves a badge. Perhaps you can find one on here to put on as a finishing touch once completed.  Have fun!


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 12, 2020)

See below for Colson serial number thread. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pre-1937-colson-serial-number-project.128901/page-2#post-944838


----------



## tech549 (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## tech549 (Jan 12, 2020)

every one of these that I have seen have had different stems ,here is one I own and these are the stems that came on it when purchased.
but here is the one pictured in the advertisement.


----------



## cbrunson (Nov 28, 2020)

Rebuilt the front hub today. The hub is a Mark 80 which is not original. The date on the hub patent is 1966, who knows when it was actually put on the bike. The front wheel is made by M. O. MFG. which is Murray Ohio, not sure if this is the original rim or not, if anyone has information on that rim it would be great. It is different from the rear wheel though which leads me to believe the wheel and hub were a set. We have also managed to tear down the front headset and rear bottom bracket. Surprisingly the bearings in both are in pretty good shape for their age. I was surprised to see the bearings in a cage instead of loose.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## cbrunson (Dec 6, 2020)

This is the inside of the front crank. Any ideas on the make and model of this crank.



Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 6, 2020)

A “5D” serial number prefix would indicate an April 1935 bicycle; (or 1935-D for short).


----------



## cbrunson (Dec 10, 2020)

More cleanup progress today. 












Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------

